# Internet access in Kefalonia



## Anne Chiotis (Sep 28, 2015)

I am selling up and plan to buy and live somewhere in the mountains in north East Kefalonia. I am concerned re. internet access since this will be vital for me since I am self employed. 
I can't find much info. on-line apart from mention of internet cafes and hotels with Wi fi.
Any gratefully received please. 

Anne


----------



## kefvmr05 (Sep 25, 2012)

Anne

OTE are the main company on the Island for phone/internet, we use a company that supply a satellite type system which works well for us but not sure what area you are in?, just do a search for kefalonia broadband and you will probably find it.


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

There is a Broadband network which covers much of Kefalonia, but probably not in the NE of the island. Speak to OTE to see what they can supply, or find someone already settled in that area that can answer the question.


----------



## Anne Chiotis (Sep 28, 2015)

*Broadband access in the North of Kefalonia*

Thanks Roger. 
Thanks very much for your reply.
Being a medical herbalist I really wanted to relocate to somewhere quite natural and 'wild' rather than a town. A village in the mountains sounded ideal having been told such places are inexpensive. I won't have a massive amount of money (probably £70,000 after legal costs etc. etc) I also wanted to buy somewhere relatively close to Assos which I love. 

I have a small pension but not enough to live on, so being self employed, broadband access is essential. I did go on the OTE website and pinpointed the house I was interested in on their map. However I couldn't then find a way to email that image to them.
Once I have a definite buyer this end I will come over and start an intensive house hunt. 
Cheers Anne


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

When you say you pinpointed the house on their map, it sounds like you might have looked at Kefalonia Broadband, which is a private company. I can say with some certainty that this does not yet cover the Assos area.
I would suggest renting a house perhaps in Assos, at least initially and then it would be easier to search for your ideal property. Also, it is a good idea to experience a winter here, before making the decision to stay.


----------



## Anne Chiotis (Sep 28, 2015)

I know what you are saying Roger and friends and ex husband say the say the same. However it would be a big hassle to ship all my stuff to kefalonia. About 300 litres of tincture, 100 kilos of dried herbs and 100 2 litre tubs of dried herbs plus the usual furniture, only to have to move it all from a rented property. I can't afford to stay in Kefalonia until my house is sold. It would be too much paying mortgage and bills in the U.K. and cost of renting and food in Kefalonia. All of this would be with no income apart from £74 pw state pension. Once I have a potential buyer I could come for a month but no longer realistically. What's so awful about the winter in Kefalonia? Surely it's got to be better than the u.k....Provided I have broadband I would be quite content.
Anne


----------



## Jolly Roger (Dec 4, 2011)

Anne Chiotis said:


> What's so awful about the winter in Kefalonia? Surely it's got to be better than the u.k....Provided I have broadband I would be quite content.
> Anne


I didn't say the winter was awful! In fact I love it. It is such a contrast from the busy summer and a time to get on with different interests. However, there are many expats who find it difficult to adjust to just how quiet it can be, without the usual pastimes that are available in the UK. 
The usual advice to those contemplating such a big step, is to experience it first, without taking the final leap until certain.


----------



## Anne Chiotis (Sep 28, 2015)

*kefalonia in winter*

I don't have a big social life anyway Roger. My life here is quiet and I would be quite content going for walks and exploring the island. I have various ideas to generate income. The obvious one is practising there as a medical herbalist, that is why I'm bringing my large dispensary with me. I was also hoping to make tinctures, salves, herb infused honeys etc. with the wild flowers and plants growing on the island, though that would be in the spring and early summer. I noticed apart from a yoga centre which offers yoga holidays with healing/life coaching thrown into the package there are no complementary practitioners on the island. I also do acupuncture. 

Anne


----------

